# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) >  V20: Methuselah Game Idea

## GentlemanVoodoo

Hi Playground.

So a strange idea came up for a Vampire the Masquerade that I wanted to see if a potential storyteller and players might be interested in.

The premise in a nutshell is the characters are all Methuselah's who have been around since the time of the Second City and when Caine cursed the clans. Yet for some reason they were shortly visited by Caine himself who charged each character with a series of personal task to be completed throughout the centuries. Each task
is unique to each character and given in such secret that Caine placed some form of a curse upon the characters. The curse is they can never utter what the task are until the appointed time they are completed.

Further, Caine also made a provision of the curse that others whom carry the tasks would be known to each other in some way. Again they cannot speak to one another about the tasks, but can assist in them should another request help of some kind. The thing of this is there was something Caine saw in each character that transcended clan, sect, and other things. He more looked down to the very core personality of the individual. More so, this is not something he is punishing them to do but is asking and entrusting something very important to them.

 Thus through the years while each character lived their own lives, their actions have in one way or another been enacted towards the completion of the tasks assigned. In the modern nights, the characters sense that the hour is at hand where their tasks will become completed and for a grand scheme of some sort. They also sense there is a much bigger part for them to play in all of this.

Mechanics wise, I was wanting to keep this to the V20 game line with whatever books to be allowed (or not allowed) being up to the Storyteller. Further, while the characters are methuselah's the aim of this game is not for a bunch of high powered vampire superhero-type characters to go around and fight things. The aim is more in line of something like the Sandman (comic and Netflix show) where despite being powerful beings, the narrative is more on the character's themselves and their own developments in personal trials and tribulations, whatever those would be.

So in that, is there any interest?

----------


## Chronomancer79

Not gonna lie sounds fun interested as a player if an st appears

----------


## Justanotherhero

If a gm shows up I would play.

----------


## redfeline

Id build something to play this.

----------


## Gyrfalcon

Sounds fun, but you can better play it freeform RP in the Vampires universe. The game isnt set up for that level of power play, and they auto succeed at any given action they personally take part in. The only vampires more powerful are the Antediluvians and Caine. The former waking means Gehenna has kicked off, and the other is generally uninterested.

----------


## HeyHoWhatUpYo

> Sounds fun, but you can better play it freeform RP in the Vampires universe. The game isnt set up for that level of power play, and they auto succeed at any given action they personally take part in. The only vampires more powerful are the Antediluvians and Caine. The former waking means Gehenna has kicked off, and the other is generally uninterested.


Pretty spot on, really. Not to mention that Methusalah's would be near completely devoid of humanity at this point and function more as antagonists than a protagonists.

"A Methuselah is a fourth or fifth Generation elder who has existed for at least a millennium or more. Many of these elders are generally old enough to have known their clan Antediluvian personally, and usually serve as lieutenants in the Jyhad. The term is also used to refer to elders who have very little to do with the Camarilla or Sabbat: their machinations are far deeper, subtler, and more terrifying. *Methuselahs tend to fall into the borderline unplayable characters for Vampire*: they often break the rules as they exist, (e.g., Mithras surviving his diablerie by Monty Coven).

A methuselah has several traits that betray him to those who know what to look for. Their speech is in general tinted with an accent of their native dialect, which, otherwise, has not survived the centuries. Their unconscious body movement has completely stopped, and many could be confused with statues when they do not move.[2] Many have also reached a point where the kine's blood can no longer nourish them, forcing them to feed on other vampires."

I'd personally find it difficult for any of them to care enough to be an errand boy for Caine whom most believe to no longer exist anyways.

----------


## TheShadeReplied

I'm no ST, but I'm interested in the story idea.

----------

